# Delonghi 4200 bean to cup wet puck problem



## jonesp1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a Delonghi 4200 bean to cup machine. It is two years old.

Recently after it has made a coffee the puck or pellet that normally get pushed into the waste tray ends up all of the the inside of the machine.

The puck is a lot wetter than it used to be. I haven't changed the beans I am using.

It has been back to Delonghi and has had a new infuser. It went back again as the problem still existed. They are saying that they cannot reproduce the problem.

Has anyone got any ideas what is causing this and how I can get it back to producing a dry puck.

Thanks

Paul


----------

